# [glibc] no more downgrade

## cloc3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Sanity check to keep you from breaking your system:
> 
> *  Downgrading glibc is not supported and a sure way to destruction
> ...

 

immagino che, se accade questo, ci debba essere un buon motivo.

ma sono certo che una volta non era così e non succedevano nulla di disastroso.

indipendentemente da ogni ragione tecnica, mi dispiace che sia così, perché perdere la possibilità di cambiare la versione dei programmi è un grosso handicap per una distribuzione come gentoo.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma sono certo che una volta non era così e non succedevano nulla di disastroso.

 

In effetti sembra che in vecchi ebuild di vecchie versioni di glibc il blocco in caso di downgrade non ci fosse. Per me non c'era perchè gli sviluppatori davano ancora per buono che l'utente non avrebbe MAI effettuato tale operazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> indipendentemente da ogni ragione tecnica, mi dispiace che sia così, perché perdere la possibilità di cambiare la versione dei programmi è un grosso handicap per una distribuzione come gentoo.

 

Beh, definire "programma" le Glibc mi sembra un pò avventato! E' uno dei componenti basilari del sistema, sul quale si appoggia quasi tutto il resto, mi pare di capire.

Vabbè che noi Gentooisti vogliamo cambiare vestiti in continuazione ogni giorno, ma fare anche il cambio di spina dorsale è eccessivo  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per me non c'era perchè gli sviluppatori davano ancora per buono che l'utente non avrebbe MAI effettuato tale operazione 
> 
> 

 

invece io cose di questo genere le ho fatte più di qualche volte, e non mi sono mai accorto di niente.   :Cool: 

a parte quella volta che ho fatto emerge -C glibc. 

comunque, in questo caso avevo una ragione anche buona.

mi sono trovato un conflitto delle glibc che impediva di compilare il kernel.

prima di dare la colpa alle glibc stesse, mi sembrava corretto fare un downgrade di controllo.

adesso si beccano il mio bug su bugzilla, e provino a lamentarsi del solito nubbio che pianta grane a sproposito.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prima di dare la colpa alle glibc stesse, mi sembrava corretto fare un downgrade di controllo.
> 
> adesso si beccano il mio bug su bugzilla, e provino a lamentarsi del solito nubbio che pianta grane a sproposito.

 

Eh eh, capisco la tua situazione ed il tuo punto di vista!

Se il downgrade ti ha funzionato senza grossi problemi, allora penso che abbiamo messo quel blocco per la serie "non vogliamo rogne,chissenefrega se tecnicamente è comunque fattibile".

Da un lato posso capirli, dall'altro potrebbero aver messo un blocco parziale, "sbloccabile" attraverso qualche procedura (tipo scrivere al contrario 3 volte "iwanttobreakmygentoo"   :Laughing:  )

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Per me non c'era perchè gli sviluppatori davano ancora per buono che l'utente non avrebbe MAI effettuato tale operazione 
> 
>  
> 
> invece io cose di questo genere le ho fatte più di qualche volte, e non mi sono mai accorto di niente.  
> ...

 

glibc non è mai stato retrocompatibile in vita sua (solo a livello di minor release 2.6.1 vs 2.6.2)

fare il downgrade di una major release non è mai consigliabile (da qui il warning che segnali, ma non è stato messo per i newbies, è lì per un motivo ben preciso) a meno che si sappia come fare e porre rimedio: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Downgrade_Glibc

p.s.: la procedura per il downgrade non è detto che funzioni.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> indipendentemente da ogni ragione tecnica, mi dispiace che sia così, perché perdere la possibilità di cambiare la versione dei programmi è un grosso handicap per una distribuzione come gentoo.

 

glibc non è intercambiale su nessuna distro, soprattutto quelle binarie.

in Gentoo però hai la possibilità di fare l'upgrade in modo del tutto trasparente (sulle binarie non è così semplice), quindi a conti fatti hai qualcosa in più rispetto alle altre distro e non in meno.

----------

